# Here is my DIY tank stand and canopy



## tcfish (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a pic of my acrylic tank I built out of 3/4 polycast acrylic L96 w24 h25. I want to turn this into a plant tank, here it is running with bleach in it to clean everything up and start anew.If you want to see how I built it and learn a little about working with acrylics link on here http://discusasahobby.com/forum/index.php?topic=403.0 not sure but you might have to register to see the pics


----------



## bacarlile (Nov 6, 2005)

very nice, ill checkout your other pics.


----------

